
Ruby on Rails: EPIC fail in Debian - pors
http://www.pythondiary.com/blog/Apr.03,2012/ruby-rails-epic-fail-debian.html
======
senthilnayagam
Python diary site author says python and django is easy is understandable.
Don't downvote me for that.

Rails installation have become a bit complicated in since rails 3 , hope
bundled goes the rubygems, rack, rake way and become a standard installation
soon with all ruby distributions.

JavaScript runtime dependency for coffeescript should have been for 20%
configuration crowd instead of the 80% convention crowd who face install
issues.

Will do a blog post/screencast on setting up ruby and rails on various
platforms and share it here on HN by this weekend

------
twunde
I noticed the same thing although I was trying to install with RVM. Apparently
all the debian packages are old and so you're not supposed to use them.
Unfortunately there's no complete up-to-date guide for linux. Hopefully
someone in the RoR community will write a bash script or at least create an
auto-update for the debian packaging system

